# Parts list and cost estimate for an electric motorcycle?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

1.5-3k for a motor and controller
You're looking at about 8kwh of lithium. Don't think about doing lead acid.... so there's another ~$3k on batteries.
Between 400 and 800 for a BMS if you so choose.
Another $500-700 for a charger
Contactor: $100
Fuses/fuse holder: $80
Throttle: $75
New rear sprocket to get the ratio to where you need it: $100
New chain: $50-100
DC-DC converter $100

There's maybe $6k on the low end, and $8k on the high side, and that doesn't include the donor bike and a dozen other parts you will need like wire/cable, connectors, motor mount materials, battery box materials..... I want to be clear. It WILL cost you more than you think it will. I'm guessing somewhere over $9k to get the speed and range you want.

Once you look into already built motorcycles like Brammo or Zero (for instance), you'll see you can get a bike that already does that, with a warranty, with support, with new components for about the same cost.

In fact, that's exactly what I did. I had about 9k into my eVFR conversion and ended up parting it out and buying a Brammo Empulse R. There's some good incentives now for Zero and Brammo, so look into that.

FYI:
2013 Brammo Empulses are between 10 and 12k, 2014's are between 12 and 14k and the 2013 Enertia is $7k (Might be on the low end of your range requirements).

Zero motorcycles for a 2014 are in the $12-17k range, but I bet they'll do some discounts soon now that the 2015 was announced yesterday. Some dealers have 2013 stock, so maybe check with Zero.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

If all you want is to do is save gas, then buy a bike ,drive it and sell it later . Comes to the same price in the end. 
If you want to have fun, learn , get dirty, and get some alone time in the garage, and have the satisfaction of having built something unique, then BUILD your own........


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

There are plenty of existing EV's that need new batteries you can buy fairly cheap, I've posted this before. If you have batteries, but not the car, buy one of these for under $5k, save you a lot of time and money.

If you don't care about being free of gasoline, a Prius gets 50mpg, I am about to sell yet another one I bought cheap and repaired and will be for sale for $3,000


----------



## Electric Man (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree with grip... You want to build one your own. Its kind of like cooking your own food. You know what goes in and how to modify it for your needs. Want a faster bike, build it to the specs you need based on your circumstances. Its not that hard, theres plenty of info out there on how to do it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

BTW, I didn't mean to steer you away from building your own. I just wanted to be realistic about costs of what it would be to build one with those specs.

There are some conversions for sale on evtradinpost.com or in the classified section of this forum, elmoto.net, electricmotorcycleforum.com, etc. that may fit your needs and need just a battery upgrade.


----------



## timk225 (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I am both surprised and disappointed at the costs to build an electric bike, particularly in the controller and motor. I was hoping that I'd save a good 50% at least on those items. I would build my own battery pack from used laptop cells, so my cost there would be a lot less.

What are some makes and models of motors that have been used in motorcycle EVs?

I certainly would consider buying an electric bike or car that just needed new batteries, are we referring to factory built vehicles or home built ones?

I saw a Tesla Model S on ebay for $39,000 and it looked like all it needed was a passenger side door and fender, but it had a salvage title and came with no warranty or anything. Those cars are supposedly built pretty tough, I have to wonder how much hidden damage is there if they aren't trying to fix it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Motenergy motors, HPEVS motor/controller combo, Alltrax/Curtis/Kelly controllers.

I'm not saying you can't do it for less, but those are the rough costs for new. I bet you could get the cost of motor and controller for under $1000 if you tried hard to look around first.

Check out those forums I posted. They're more motorcycle-centric.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

[QUOTE I saw a Tesla Model S on ebay for $39,000 and it looked like all it needed was a passenger side door and fender, but it had a salvage title and came with no warranty or anything. Those cars are supposedly built pretty tough, I have to wonder how much hidden damage is there if they aren't trying to fix it.[/QUOTE]

tesla won`t let you fix it ,unless you have it fixed by them (apparently)


----------

